# Box Joint Jigs.........



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

I am looking for a box joint jig to buy. I was planning on getting the OP jig, but they have sold out the 1/2" size. I noticed that MLCS has their own version of the box joint jig that looks similar to the OP style. Does anybody have any experience with the MLCS version?

As usual, thanks for the replies in advance.


Keith


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, BJ(Bobj3) has and likes the MLCS jig. The Oak Park 3/8" jig is the one used the most. Remember you are going for the look and strength of the box joints; the more glue surfaces the better.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I saw that OP had three sizes, but have since sold out of the 1/2". So I figured I would get the jigs from MLCS as a set. I just wanted to make sure they were quality before I took the leap......


Thanks again,

Keith


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

BigCountry said:


> Thanks Mike. I saw that OP had three sizes, but have since sold out of the 1/2". So I figured I would get the jigs from MLCS as a set. I just wanted to make sure they were quality before I took the leap......
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...


Woodhaven sells one for $65.00 that is adjustable from 1/8 to 3/16. I have one I use on my router table and it does a very nice job. 

Woodhaven 4555 Box Joint Jig : Miter Gauge Jigs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

I do like the MLCS, it can be setup for the left hand or the right hand user, It's longer than the OP jig and you don't need drill any holes in your router table to use it, the OP one it setup for the small router table, the MLCS can be use on the norm router tables..or the smaller router table too..

===






BigCountry said:


> Thanks Mike. I saw that OP had three sizes, but have since sold out of the 1/2". So I figured I would get the jigs from MLCS as a set. I just wanted to make sure they were quality before I took the leap......
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Incra is supposed to be coming out with a new box joint jig any day now, but I haven't been able to find out much else about it. I'm always looking for a better way.

Charley


----------

